# Rescue Pup, Twinkie



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's Twinkie! We rescued her from a group in NH (she's originally from the MS Humane Society). First they said golden mix, then lab mix. Not even close! Me & my vet agree... Australian Shepherd (mix?). Whatever she is, she's very smart. And Penny, our golden/cocker spaniel mix has finally decided that she's part of our family.

We had 2 purebred goldens, but both died from cancer (one 6 yrs old, the other 8). I just can't go through that again (not saying it won't happen with one of these girls). They were such sweet dogs. Agnes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Twinkie is a cutie. 
Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of her.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Congratulations on the newest member of your family! That is a great photo. Penny looks like she is trying to teach Twinkie how to pose.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny and Twinkie*

Your Twinkie is absolutely a doll!!
:wavey::wavey:
I'm sure she and Penny love one another already. What a cute pic of them. What is the name of the group you rescued her from


Keep us posted on your two babies!!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Both Penny & Twinkie were adopted from Canine Commitment. I forgot how much work a puppy is... thankfully Twinkie is a doll!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is a cute little type, that is for sure. And Penny is a beauty. Congrats. Both of our dogs are adopted, 8 yer old Great Pyrenees, Moose, and 12 year old golden retriever, Sophie. She was 11 when we adopted her almost a year ago.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Wanted to share an up-to-date pic of Twinkie & Penny. They are best buds and Twinkie has helped us get through the pain of Abby's passing. I read the stories of other puppies... the nipping, chewing up stuff, potty training and we are so blessed with Twinkie (knock wood). Believe me, we've had some stubborn pups! Twinkie is the best pup we've ever raised! Agnes


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

She is so cute and love her name!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

She looks just like my Annie pup. A Golden and ginger Akita mix. Exact same droop over ears, eye set, and fore legs. She was a great dog. Smarter than some relatives of mine. Would GO when I wanted to go, and would CHILL when I needed that too. Very responsive to emotions. Not an aggressive fiber in her body. You have been blessed.

Max


----------

